# libreoffice-5.0.6_3 does not work after portupgrade



## chinason (Oct 12, 2016)

FreeBSD version:

```
root@localhost:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0: Sat Nov 21 17:33:35 CST 2015 
root@localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Got the following message after running `soffice`:

```
root@localhost:~ # soffice --version
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libvcllo.so: Undefined symbol "_ZTIN6icu_557UObjectE"
```

Who ever encountered the same case. How to solve?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 13, 2016)

First, be sure that you have updated your ports tree. Currently we have bumped PORTREVISION to 4, and you have the previous one.

So you should have libreoffice-5.0.6_4 in ports.

Rebuild devel/icu before try again.


----------



## scottro (Oct 13, 2016)

I've found that synth is really good at fixing broken upgrades. (But you have to have your ports tree up to date.)  I have a bad and dangerous habit on non-production machines, of mixing packages and ports, and synth has, so far, saved me every time.


----------



## chinason (Oct 30, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> First, be sure that you have updated your ports tree. Currently we have bumped PORTREVISION to 4, and you have the previous one.
> 
> So you should have libreoffice-5.0.6_4 in ports.
> 
> Rebuild devel/icu before try again.


Thanks! Yes, after I installed libreoffice-5.0.6_4, it works fine.


----------

